# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Blaasontsteking en delier

## Zippora17

Misschien een moeilijke vraag. 

Een naast familielid was al een tijd bij me in huis, omdat ze vanwege haar leeftijd (in de 80) moeilijk alleen kon zijn. En nu is ons de laatste tijd wat overkomen, wat ik vreselijk vind en
dat kennelijk vaker bij oudere mensen voorkomt. 

Door een blaasontsteking (kennelijk) kreeg ze een paar keer achter elkaar
een delier. Nou, dan is het huis echt te klein, heel angstig is dat om
mee te maken, al helemaal voor de patient zelf. Toch herstelde ze dan na korte tijd met behulp van antibiotica en Haldol. 

De arts zei dat bacterieen op die leeftijd dan de hersenen beinvloeden 
zodat je er helemaal hoteldebotel van kunt raken. Vandaar dat ze dan ook Haldol geven om het delier te stoppen. Maar dat is ook niet zo'n lekker middel, werd ze erg lamlendig van. 

Dit alles was ons niet bekend. 

Nu is ze opgenomen en moet ze naar een verzorgingstehuis, want het kan volgens de artsen wel een paar keer per jaar terugkomen. En dat je na ieder delier dan verder achteruitgaat. Ze hebben haar op dementie onderzocht en dat niet gevonden. Haar geheugen is goed. Las in de krant dat het inderdaad vaker voorkomt bij oudere mensen, die blaasontstekingen en delier. 

Ben hier erg van geschrokken, want kende dit verschijnsel niet en vindt het erg naar voor haar.

----------------------------------------------------------

Waarom is dit niet effectief te bestrijden? Die bacterien? Zodat men geen delier krijgt en gewoon thuis kan blijven wonen? Hebben ze daar misschien al andere methoden tegen? Of zijn ze bezig die te vinden? Want ook die Haldol bestrijdt lijkt het alleen maar het gevolg.

Misschien heeft u een zinnige opmerking te maken. 

Zippora17.

----------

